# Ball Screw Information



## Richard King 2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Today I was researching info on  Ball screws and saw this site.  A lot of info on there too.

http://www.nookindustries.com/LinearLibraryItem/Ball_Screw_Load_Definitions


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 20, 2018)

Thomson has a lot of info on their site too.
https://www.thomsonlinear.com/websi...ws_and_lead_screws/ball_screws_literature.php


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

Duff Norton  were the ones we used when I worked for a living--very heavy duty--Dave


----------

